# 135g stocking feedback - Lamprichthys tanganicanus



## JaTroph (Oct 9, 2014)

Here's what's going in my standard 135g, it's about 155g or so with sump.

6 Yellow Calvus ~1.5" (f1)
6 Eret. Kigoma Orange ~1" (f1)
5 Syno. Croc Island ~3-5" (wild)
35 Tropheus Red Rainbow ~1" (f1)

and I'm going to try out 20 Lamprichthys tanganicanus ~1.5" (tank raised I believe)

Any thoughts on this setup? Mainly the troph/lamp combo, as I'm pretty confident in the other inhabitants and plan to remove any calvus/erets that don't pair up/get evicted. Info seems real scarce on Lamprichthys tanganicanus, and even more so housing them with trophs.

Would you try this? I plan on feeding NLS.


----------



## noddy (Nov 20, 2006)

Not sure about keeping them with Trophs. Aren't they pretty expensive and hard to find?
I know the Gobies will work, although mine eat Tropheus fry. And I have seen quite a few Troph tanks with calvus/comps.
No idea on the synos, never kept any.


----------



## JaTroph (Oct 9, 2014)

Yes they seem pretty rare and info is limited but I have found a source @ $10 a piece which I jumped on. Everything in the tank is going to be a juvi except the synos. Hoping that by raising everything together they may be more compatible in the long run.

I was planning on jumbo cyps but found these and am anxious to try the combo.


----------



## Chester B (Dec 28, 2012)

I don't know too much about the killis, except that they are pretty fragile which is part of the reason you don't hardly ever see them. I think they'd be fine with most of the slow moving fish that inhabit the lower levels, but I'd be concerned about putting them in with a boisterous Tropheus colony that inhabits the same space in the water column. Again I have no experience with these fish, but it would be a concern for me.

And that is a smokin' price on those fish.


----------



## JaTroph (Oct 9, 2014)

Definitely my main concern. I've stumbled on some info here and there that says they're really not as fragile as the reputation may have you believe, so I'm pretty confused and the reason I'm just going to go for it. Either way, I'll keep this updated to further the info pool on these guys. Prob won't have them for a couple weeks. :drooling:


----------



## noddy (Nov 20, 2006)

Type "Lamprichthys tanganicanus tankmates", into Google. There is all kinds of discussion on them. It sounds like you are getting an awesome deal. I personally would snap up as many as I could and build the tank around them. Unfortunately I think that would mean something other than Trophs from what I've just been reading for the last couple of hours. I would probably lean more towards furcifers myself (And I have three groups of Trophs).


----------



## JaTroph (Oct 9, 2014)

Thanks noddy, the 6 calvus/6 erets are already in the tank..trophs and synos come tomorrow, and the lamps are paid for. Worst case I transfer my dubs from my 90 to the 135 and then move the lamps to the 90 by themselves...or sell something, or buy more tanks! lol.


----------



## noddy (Nov 20, 2006)

Oops, didn't realise you were already all in. Hopefully it will work out in some way. More tanks is always the preferable way : ) Please post some pics when they come in.
They really are one of the nicest fish I have never kept. Hopefully I will see them up this way sometime.


----------



## JaTroph (Oct 9, 2014)

Will do. This was def an impulse buy, but I was unable to convince myself it wouldn't work and the price/availability was just too tempting.

If anyone has any info on em I'd still love to hear it, especially first hand experience..but all discussion definitely welcome.


----------



## JaTroph (Oct 9, 2014)

So quick update..

Tons of shipping issues with the Lamps, no issue with the vendor just USPS ******* **** up. Doesn't look like I'm going to get a chance to set this up, lame!


----------

